# Quarantine Tank



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

I want to quarantine all my fish and leave my main tank fishless for 30 days. From what i read, ich will disappear without a host in the main tank. I will keep the salinity low in the QT as well as dip the food in garlic. Can i also treat w/ quICK cure which has formaline and malachite green? 

The dilemma: i have three fish, a naso, a false percula, and a diamond goby. The QT is 10 gallons. What do i do? I dont think it is possible to put them in the tank because it is small. Also i want to keep the tank fishless,but will be unable to because the size. What do you guys propose? Yes, yes, yes, i realize that prevention is the best course of action and yes, yes, yes i screwed up by keeping them in QT for only a week.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

Lol that is funny...sorry.

are you sure that one of your fish has ich??
why would you want to put all of you fish into a tank with a fish that has ich??

Don't you just stick that fish in there?

Or does all of them have it???


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

i know that 2 have ich and the third is the diamond goby who doesnt show signs yet. So i moved the other two into quarntine a couple hours ago, acclimating them in two separte containers. I read that it is really tough on gobies to put them into QT w/o substrate so i left him there until further clarification


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Fishnewb1 said:


> Lol that is funny...sorry.
> 
> are you sure that one of your fish has ich??
> why would you want to put all of you fish into a tank with a fish that has ich??
> ...


Ich will remain in the tnak as long as there is a fish for it to host. Even though the fish with visible ich on them are removed there will still be ich in the substrate and in the free swimming stage, waiting for a new host. I'd reccomend leaving the fish in the q tank for a bit longer, preferably six weeks to be on the safe side. You will need a bigger q tank than that too, not only would filtration be a pain to handle in a tank that size it would also be way to small for the tang (possibly causing it to stress even more). Also remember to soak the food in garlic (it has to actually absorb the stuff).


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Coppersafe works better than quick cure. As for the tank's instability, I guess you can either move your filters to the 10gal or make twice a week water changes in the hospital tank, with an adjustment to the medicine afterward, which is a royal pain, I'll be the first to admit. You could also try using those big plastic sterilite tubs instead of a glass tank. You can get a lot more gallons per dollar that way, and a whole lot more surface area. Those tubs can be filtered as easily as a glass tank.

Oh, and fishnewb1, if one fish in a tank has ick, they ALL have ick.

Oh, I almost forgot: You can help speed things up a wee bit by using freshwater dips.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

If you just start to see ich on one fish is it too late to get it over to a QT?


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

but the goby is a sand sifter and i dont know where to put him, because i want to keep the main tank fishless for a month or so. What should i do with him?

Old Salt, i originally dipped the infected fish in freshwater, before i put them into QT. You said to dip them which speeds up the process as well as garlic soaking (where can i get that?) and water changes. BUT how often do i give freshwater dips? AND what do you think i should do about the goby?

HELP HELP HELP: i came home from school today and found like a bubble thing on one of my live rocks. It's clear, but i think that the sand the goby has been stirring has attached to this THING. I have no idea what it is. I think it has something to do with the spaghetti worms. i have a pic buts it not really clear


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Try putting some sand in a little tank with just the goby in it. 

Nice mucous bubble! There are numerous things which could have secreted it, most likely in response to some sort of irritation, unless by some chance you have a tiny baby parrotfish in your tank. In any case, it's nothing to worry about unless you get them every day.


----------

